

Announcing PressHat: News aggregation, distribution, and reporting - thaumaturgy
http://www.presshat.com/

======
thaumaturgy
So this is the "startup" -- more "colossal undertaking" -- that I and a couple
of friends have been chewing away on for a couple of months.

Hit the blog link at the bottom for grainy video of our iPhone app in action
and other pretty pictures.

We've decided that since we're going to have a longer development cycle than
the average weekend project, we're going to announce our presence much earlier
in the development process and see if we can get some helpful feedback -- and
maybe a bit of a following -- along the way.

~~~
pclark
welcome to the party competitor :)

~~~
thaumaturgy
Hey there! I remember bumping into you on HN a while back too.

In all seriousness, I'm excited by this. There's plenty of room for a couple
of people to work on this, and we'll probably have slightly different
approaches anyway.

Can you say yet how yours is coming along?

------
pclark
my first thoughts:

boy thats an ugly website. especially the coming soon icon. why so much white?
show me the product. show me the product.

at a guess it seems like you're solving 3 really hard problems: news reading
[like broadersheet], news publishing [content cms] and citizen journalism
[like windycitizen or whatever].

can't wait to see it.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Thanks for the feedback.

I agree on the design: none of us is a graphic designer, so that's on the to-
do. We just needed to get _something_ up.

The product is still under development; we're taking a risk by announcing our
intention ahead of our product, but we've got enough done at this point that
product releases should start happening Real Soon Now.

There's also a fourth (and fifth) problem in the mix: advertising (and revenue
in general).

Man, Broadersheet's website really blows ours away. :-)

